# What music can change the way you feel?



## Gael (Mar 26, 2014)

What type of music has the possibility of changing your mood or influencing how you feel?


----------



## That Guy (Mar 26, 2014)

All of it.  I am a music junkie.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

That Guy said:


> All of it.  I am a music junkie.



I am too but certain types affect me more in terms of mood then others and quicker. For me certainly classical and opera will have an uplifting, inspiring effect while club/techno/trance has a sort of mesmerizing one for instance.


----------



## HarryHippy (Apr 13, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5LxV-D2Ihg

Yes a pop song, though my first musical love is Classical Music eg Mozart -Requiem:  Mahlers Fifth; both affect my mood greatly.


----------



## Jillaroo (Apr 13, 2014)

_That's a cool song Harry hippy_:hatlaugh1:


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2014)

That Guy said:


> All of it.  I am a music junkie.



Me too absolutely...but folk music is my first love..


----------



## RCynic (Apr 13, 2014)

I listen to all kinds of things, except rap. Rap to me is not musical, it's (usually bad) poetry to a beat, IMO. I discovered this group, Nightwish, not too Long ago. They aren't together anymore, at least not with the lead singer, Tarja Turunen. They have a really good final Blue Ray concert DVD (their best music is live I think) called Nightwish: End of an Era. She is a classically trained lyrical soprano with a 3+ octave range, so her replacement singer is unable to perform many of the songs the same way because they were written for Tarja and the new woman can't hit the notes...not the same band. Tarja is producing some of her own music as well as pursuing her classical music interests now. They are a European group, Finnish maybe? Anyway, this is from the DVD I mentioned. The caption is in error identifying the singer, it's Tarja.

http://m.wimp.com/incrediblesinger/


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi Gael,

I really am picked up when I listen to my classic rock, from when I was young.  I was listening to it today when I went to town.  I just want to dance! denise


----------



## Kaya (Apr 17, 2014)

Anything new age. Like yoga music.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 18, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Anything new age. Like yoga music.



Back in the eighties, there was a new age radio station KLRS (colors) that played some interesting stuff.  My favorite was a tune that included horses galloping through a stream.  I can take it in small doses but, as a friend said, "It makes me want to run down the beach with knives."


----------



## lucy (Apr 28, 2014)

Kaya have you listened to kirtan? Krishna Das has a wonderful voice and the music is beautiful and rousing both at the same time.


----------

